
Tell HN: Coffee Meets Bagel hacked, yielding at least names and email addresses - DrScump
Just received the following email. I&#x27;m disturbed that they have not mentioned this on their blog or Press page:<p>&quot;Hello,<p>We recently discovered that some data from your Coffee Meets Bagel account may have been acquired by an unauthorized party. We would like to make sure you have the facts about what happened, what information was involved, and the steps we are taking to help protect you.<p>What happened?
On February 11, 2019, we learned that an unauthorized party gained access to a partial list of user details. Once we became aware, we quickly took steps to determine the nature and scope of the problem.<p>What information was involved?
The affected information only includes your name and email address prior to May 2018. As a reminder, we never store any financial information or passwords.<p>What are we doing
We have taken steps to protect our community, including the following:<p>• We have engaged forensic security experts to conduct a review of our systems and infrastructure.
• Vendor and external systems are being audited and reviewed to ensure there are no compliance issues or third party breaches.
• We continue to monitor for suspicious activity and we are coordinating with law enforcement authorities regarding this incident.
• We continue to make enhancements to our systems to detect and prevent unauthorized access to user information. ...&quot;
======
usgroup
This looks like responsible disclosure of a partial breach to me. It’s
required under the GDPR for example and the company likely already reported it
to the information commissioners office of its equivalent.

If you buy that this can happen to every company, telling every customer
whether it effects them or not is a great way of wrong sizing a problem,
introducing disproportionate uncertainty and losing customers.

IMO, so far, this looks responsible.

------
paulcole
Why would they mention it on their press page?

[https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/press/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/press/)

Their press page is a page providing information for journalists who want to
reach out to them.

